# Integrated Permitting Software (zoning, building, etc)



## jar546 (Dec 5, 2019)

Is anyone using any software that integrates zoning, planning, and the building department which can intake permit applications whether building, zoning or planning and follow through with plan review, comments from the different departments, automatically create letters from comments?


----------



## steveray (Dec 5, 2019)

Viewpoint/ viewpermit does, Accella, Energov by Tyler do....Most of the software companies seem to be heading towards "enterprise level" solutions where it is one stop shopping for a municipality....


----------



## fatboy (Dec 5, 2019)

TRAKiT, which was bought by Central Square Technology, changed the name from TRAKiT, to Community Development. (We still call it TRAKT)

Projects, Planning, Code Enforcement, Permitting, Citizen Complaints.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 5, 2019)

Great info.  Keep the info coming.  Not happy with SmartGov by Dude Solutions.  Was not super impressed with iWorQ demo.  No one seems to have a plan review program that integrates will into the permitting software that is inclusive of zoning and planning along with building.


----------



## Sifu (Dec 9, 2019)

Everyone's experience may be different, and I think some issues are based on how a given system is implemented and used internally, but I would run, not walk from Trakit.


----------



## VillageInspector (Dec 11, 2019)

I've used Municity for several years now and it has integrated modules for planning, zoning and building. It can be customized to whatever your needs require and can actually be used for every facet of governmental needs. I find it very user friendly and the tech support service is good as well.


----------

